# Happy Anniversary to the Luthers!



## Southern Presbyterian (Jun 13, 2008)

Did you know that today is Martin Luther's 483rd wedding anniversary?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 13, 2008)

Many happy returns..... LOL


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 13, 2008)

I hope they aren't expecting me to _bring_ them an anniversary present.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 13, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> I hope they aren't expecting me to _bring_ them an anniversary present.


You could *mail it* to Germany.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jun 13, 2008)

> an·ni·ver·sa·ry
> 
> 1.	the yearly recurrence of *the date* of a past event: _the tenth anniversary of their marriage_.
> 2.	the celebration or commemoration of such *a date*.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jun 13, 2008)

joshua said:


> But, seriously, it's all in jest.



Of coarse.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 13, 2008)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Many happy returns..... LOL





DMcFadden said:


> I hope they aren't expecting me to _bring_ them an anniversary present.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 13, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Did you know that today is Martin Luther's 483rd wedding anniversary?



When they got married the Papists alleged that a marriage between a former monk and a former nun would bring forth the antichrist.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Jun 13, 2008)

"If I had to marry again, I would hew me an obedient wife out of stone; for I despair of the obedience of all other women." -- Luther, Table Talk


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Jun 13, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know that today is Martin Luther's 483rd wedding anniversary?
> ...



"Who would have predicted it...
Who would have read it in the stars...
That I would some day cause...
Such heart-ache to my father--
Get into such a scrape with the Pope,
And marry an ex-nun?"

--Luther, Table Talk


----------

